# Emergency Guinea pig is really sick or dieing



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

So for 3 days nw my guinea pig wont eat or drink and wont even respond to me. I have had him for 4 years now. Do you think hes dieing and needs put to sleep?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Why don't you take him to the vet? He/she can determine what's wrong and you can then decide if you want him PTS instead of treating him excessively like so many vets want you to do. What if it is something you cold easily fix?
He is at a ripe old age.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

He died this morning I wanted to take him last night when I noticed he was sick but the vet was closed and I was going to take him in the morning but he died.


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Take comfort in knowing he had a good, long life.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP piggie (you didn't mention his name). 

In future; if an animal won't eat, drink or respond to people then I wouldn't wait 3 days without seeking treatment.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm not 100% Sure it was three days more like a day cuz I noticed that he wasnt doing good last night and I tried to feed him and get him to drink but he wouldnt. His name was fruitcake and I loved him a lot this was my first rodent loss. My rat is two years old right now and he is doing pretty good for that old Im hoping he wil live a little longer cuz It will be really hard on me if he has to go soon too.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If animals are that old, and they start feeling sick I don't take them to the vet just to prolong their life for a few weeks (rodents) while exposing them to all the stress of vet treatment, which in itself can kill them, especially the invasive surgeries. As long as they seem comfortable with hospice care I let them take their natural path.


----------

